# AC and IRL Friends



## superkell (Jun 10, 2015)

So it's pretty safe to say that most of us here are obsessed with Animal Crossing...like I know I am. However most people who know me would never guess I'd be so into a video game, let alone a DS game. I'm a 19-year-old girl, considered to be pretty attractive, party/drink/drugs a lot, and just don't fit the typical "gamer" stereotype. 

I'm wondering how many of you guys' friends know you're and AC fanatic? Do a lot of you have IRL friends that also play AC a lot? I don't, really, but I have a few who play pokemon. 

Idk, I'm just curious how many of us are "closet nerds" and how many of us have already come out


----------



## Beige (Jun 10, 2015)

haha i pretty much force my friends to play games like animal crossing with me. i've never felt ashamed or embarrassed to play video games! they're fun


----------



## superkell (Jun 10, 2015)

Beige said:


> haha i pretty much force my friends to play games like animal crossing with me. even going as far as buying them a 3ds and the game to go with it. i've never felt ashamed or embarrassed to play video games! they're fun



If I had the money to do that, I so would!!! I literally offered my friend a loan so he could buy a DS haha


----------



## creamyy (Jun 10, 2015)

I do have a bunch of friends who play animal crossing in real life who are pretty outgoing people who don't really fit the gamer stereotype, but they're still stuck on Wild World and I have absolutely 0 friends to play New Leaf with. I swear nobody plays New Leaf around me. I haven't been able to street pass anyone, even in the city .____.


----------



## Elise (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm pretty similar to you in some ways, though I haven't always been a big party animal (I started at about 18) and I am slowing down a bit in my old age (I'm now 22, haha ). I'm very passionate about games but I feel the same way about makeup and fashion, so I pretty much picked two of the most expensive hobbies I could. I don't really fit the gamer stereotype either and people tend to associate me with my makeup hobby a lot more, maybe because it's so in your face. 

I have some friends who play games and a few that also love Nintendo so I'll talk a lot about AC and my other games with them. I don't really talk much about AC with my other friends but I have stopped hiding the fact that I play like I did in high school. I just don't talk about it in a lot of detail and only bring it up if I feel it is a good time, only because I don't want to bore people.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 10, 2015)

My family and some of my friends know how much i love the game but i only know one person that plays it and she's not really into it


----------



## Folia (Jun 10, 2015)

My RL bestie adores AC probably more than me, and we're both 19 year old chicks. We also play other video games (not really much Nintendo).


----------



## superkell (Jun 10, 2015)

creamyy said:


> I do have a bunch of friends who play animal crossing in real life who are pretty outgoing people who don't really fit the gamer stereotype, but they're still stuck on Wild World and I have absolutely 0 friends to play New Leaf with. I swear nobody plays New Leaf around me. I haven't been able to street pass anyone, even in the city .____.



That's awesome but that also sucks haha 
That's so weird you can't even streetpass people in the city! I took mine to DC and got so many streetpasses!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elise said:


> I'm pretty similar to you in some ways, though I haven't always been a big party animal (I started at about 18) and I am slowing down a bit in my old age (I'm now 22, haha ). I'm very passionate about games but I feel the same way about makeup and fashion, so I pretty much picked two of the most expensive hobbies I could. I don't really fit the gamer stereotype either and people tend to associate me with my makeup hobby a lot more, maybe because it's so in your face.
> 
> I have some friends who play games and a few that also love Nintendo so I'll talk a lot about AC and my other games with them. I don't really talk much about AC with my other friends but I have stopped hiding the fact that I play like I did in high school. I just don't talk about it in a lot of detail and only bring it up if I feel it is a good time, only because I don't want to bore people.



I'm so similar! I love make up and clothes a loooot too haha, but I'm having trouble "coming out" to my friends haha
I was lucky in that my high school bf played too, but he wasn't as into it as me (i'd always wanna play when we were together and he had ..other.. things on his mind lol) but I broke up with him, that was kind of one of the worst parts...i know i'm horrible haha

- - - Post Merge - - -



Idfldnsndt said:


> My family and some of my friends know how much i love the game but i only know one person that plays it and she's not really into it



it always surprises me people can play animal crossing without getting super into it...to me it feels like it's a game you automatically get really into

- - - Post Merge - - -



Folia said:


> My RL bestie adores AC probably more than me, and we're both 19 year old chicks. We also play other video games (not really much Nintendo).



Woohooo 19 year old chicks!! (we should form like an army) loljk but I'm so jealous of you! my besties don't even know what a 3DS is and I'm sure have never even heard of animal crossing


----------



## Jake (Jun 10, 2015)

No one here has IRL friends, that's why u all flock to an Animal Crossing forum. u don't fool me!!!


----------



## carlaeleni (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm 19 and ~make up obsessed~ too haha, people are always surprised if they find out I own a 3DS let alone play animal crossing!! I don't actually ever tell anyone they just find out if they find out. I do have one friend who has it, but she moved away now and rarely ever goes on! For me it's an all or nothing game lol


----------



## Autaven (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm 25, and I have 1 friend around my age who plays ACNL, although nowhere near as much as I do. I don't tend to play much with her, and only know 1 other person (a friend's bf) who plays. That's why I tend to play online a lot, I think it's a fun game when you have more interactions :]


----------



## Elise (Jun 10, 2015)

superkell said:


> I'm so similar! I love make up and clothes a loooot too haha, but I'm having trouble "coming out" to my friends haha
> I was lucky in that my high school bf played too, but he wasn't as into it as me (i'd always wanna play when we were together and he had ..other.. things on his mind lol) but I broke up with him, that was kind of one of the worst parts...i know i'm horrible haha



I think "coming out" is a lot easier when you finish high school because people get less judgemental and more nostalgic. In my experience a lot of people at university play some sort of games and a good amount of those people play Nintendo games. Anyone I've mentioned games to that don't play have actually been interested or at the very least just indifferent. I've never been judged for my hobby but I do avoid telling people who seem like they would be judgemental which aren't the people I'm close to anyway. 

Haha, my boyfriend always mocks the games I play and considers himself more of a gamer than me even though I play more than him. I wouldn't dump him for it because he doesn't do it in a mean way and he always lets me play. When we don't have anything to do on a friday or saturday he'll usually play Xbox while I sit on the couch next to him and play either DS or laptop games. I do have a guy best friend that plays some of the same games as me but he's not even touched his town in over a year and he is not as into Pokemon as I am even though he really enjoys it.


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Yep I don't fit the gamer stereotype at all either lol, people are always so shocked when they find out I game (only nintendo) lol and watch anime. Some of my friends do as well but I'm not embarrassed about it at all it's who I am and I love it


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 10, 2015)

All my friends and I were into video games, that's how we became friends really. I don't really see why anyone shouldn't tell others they enjoy playing video games, that would be like keeping movie-watching a secret, they're all forms of media that should be acceptable to enjoy no matter what gender you are or personality you have, especially considering how many different genres are out there. There's something for everyone!


----------



## Jennycrossing (Jun 10, 2015)

I mainly play nintendo games and I really don't fit the stereo type at all! I was really ashamed of like being so into games and having fun with that until I found out about 6 months into our relationship my bf was also into nintendo, even though it's not really something you ever would have guessed about either of us. Now we've been dating for years and that's still like one of the cornerstones of our relationship, and he's still really into acnl, maybe even more than I am some times!!


----------



## Labrontheowl (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm 19 & I got most of my irl friends(3) into acnl, they never really play with me though <.<
When I was in school all I'd do all day was play acnl so it was no secret, I don't really care what anyone else thinks . - .


----------



## failedexperiment (Jun 14, 2015)

when i was younger all my friends played it but nowadays i'm the only one. i've made fun friends online to play with though, so i don't care much whether or not my irl friends are into it.


----------



## zeoli (Jun 14, 2015)

Honestly, none of my irl friends play animal crossing!

I've only just really begun my obsession once again.  Only my online friends know and care 
I'm more known irl for my shiny hunting in pokemon.  I gotta change that!


----------



## misstayleigh (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm 18, and I'm really into the Youtube community -- specifically the beauty gurus and videogamers, lol. I started watching beauty gurus about a year ago, but then I started watching gamers around Thanksgiving. I really love makeup, but I don't play any video games aside from AC because I don't have the hand-eye coordination for it 

But I guess I never really had to come out to any of my friends about playing AC or watching Youtube. I just graduated from an art school, and one of the conservatories there is Digital Media, where people literally design their own games, lol. There was a pretty heavy gaming community there, so it just sort of was the norm xx


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm 21 and I have like...one friend who plays ACNL. I actually met her this past semester, which was when I also got tired of taking care of my town (I haven't played since February). I have other friends who play 3DS games but not AC. I'm actually a pretty tame person; I prefer staying in over anything so it's not surprising that I play(ed) ACNL in that sense, but I'd probably say I don't look like the "type" to play games. I care about what I wear, I'm into makeup, etc. I certainly don't look like the majority of people who bring their 3DS onto campus, which I don't do often anyway, but I have.


----------



## Spongebob (Jun 19, 2015)

I've gotten a few of my friends into Animal Crossing


----------



## natakazam (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm a competitive Pok?mon (TCG) player who travels all over the country with my friends to play a game so it's safe to say that being obsessed with Animal Crossing isn't the lamest thing in the book for me ;P but lots of my friends play and know I'm very into it. Animal Crossing is pretty much the only video game I actually care about, I don't care for the Pok?mon video games much more than just casual play and while I used to be into video games a lot more it's just not my thing anymore. Card games run my life instead, lol.

I did get my boyfriend into Animal Crossing after originally him telling me how boring it looked. Hehe.


----------



## groovymayor (Jun 19, 2015)

i'm the type of friend who just gives out random gifts, whether it be candy or clothes or games. i decided to gift my best friend with acnl, i wrapped it in a white box, and tied a red ribbon around it. we play regularly now. a few other close friends play, and i recently got my little brother into it.


----------



## ams (Jun 19, 2015)

One of my friends actually recommended ACNL to me! And he is a well-aged 24 

My friends who are gamers totally understand, but my other friends probably aren't aware of how time-consuming of a hobby it is. But then again those friends have hobbies that I completely don't understand, so I'm never embarrassed to talk to them about gaming.


----------



## goatling (Jun 21, 2015)

For some reason people assume that if you love fashion and makeup, you're not a gamer. I'm like, "what?!" I don't get it! 

I've suggested it to my friends (and by that I mean I've talked excessively about it for hours. Okay, maybe not hours, but you get the point.) and most have shown interest in it, a couple even bought the game. Sadly, they didn't get too into it, and a lot of them stopped playing entirely after a couple weeks.


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 22, 2015)

I'm 17 and my friends grew out of Animal Crossing years ago.  I forced my boyfriend to play the GameCube version, and at first he said, "Why are you so addicted to this?" But after he finished his work with Tom Nook he admitted it was pretty fun and even befriended one of the villagers, Ed.  Needless to say, he understands my obsession now.

I make a point to let people know right off the bat that I'm addicted to both Animal Crossing and World of Warcraft. They're never really surprised. >.<


----------



## charmi (Jun 22, 2015)

my irl friends dont care much for animal crossing =(


----------



## pika62221 (Jul 1, 2015)

EVERYONE ends up knowing, because New Leaf is with me everywhere I go, and I'm playing it literally every free (sometimes not) minute I have- closing in on 4,000 hours. So, they see it, and learn VERY quickly I'm a pretty big Animal Crossing/doubutsu no mori fan...


----------



## Bjork (Jul 1, 2015)

my best friend and i both play almost exactly the same games, like animal crossing, pokemon, fantasy life, etc


----------



## biker (Jul 3, 2015)

I'm almost 30 and the people I consider to be friends all know I play ACNL. I don't really care what other people think about me, at all.


----------



## agentvenom (Jul 6, 2015)

i wish i had real life friends


----------

